# Surprisingly Effective Hybrids



## I'm A Banana (Jun 18, 2011)

We all know hybrids can be all over the place, and the "best" synergies are often pretty obvious (and usually mentioned right in the hybrid description). 

So this is a thread for any hybrids you've found that are pretty dang solid at what they do, but NOT an expected combination. Bonus points if you've got a coherent character behind the mechanics!  

My inspiration for this thread was a Qorrashi (snow genie) character I was fiddling around with. I wanted it to have equal amounts "Ice Powers" and "Radiant Powers," (being the ex-disciple of a Crystal Dragon) and to sort of have a Leader quality to it (being a genie and all, it should help out the party!). 

On sort of a whim, I gave a Genasi Sorcerer|Cleric a whirl. I didn't expect much out of it. I was pretty excited when I found I could basically pump up WIS and CHA and grab an implement and have a pretty dang effective attack bonus. The Genasi element helps out with the Fort save/"Sorcerous Power" element (+2 Strength!), and the "genie" flavor, and I could alternate "Cold" powers with "Leaderish Radiant Powers" as much as I wanted. Clerics already having a pretty effective ranged build, it combo'd with the Sorcerer's ranged elements really well! 

So, let me know what you've found, and what characters lurk behind these seemingly random combinations!


----------



## Karmic_vegeance (Jun 18, 2011)

I once messed around with a Hybrid Bow Ranger/Monk that used its bow as an implement and Iron Soul Flurry of Blows on its turn and attempted to use Fading Strike (via Hunter Fighting Style) as an opportunity attack to trigger Hunter's Quarry. It also utilized a bunch of immediate action ranger powers and multiple uses of Mountainfall Stomp (knocks target prone, standing provokes OAs) via the human racial paragon path to cause the target to provoke more often. Haven't revisited that concept in a while however, and I never got to try it out in play - though it seemed like it would be effective!


----------



## Badwe (Jun 18, 2011)

Tiefling: infernal pact warlock | chaladin. 18s in cha and con (thanks to the new split stats, but it worked fine before that). you'll have to switch between weapon and implement until you get a rapier pact blade, but then you're golden. this is made all the sweeter by "Winning Races: Tieflings" from Dragon 381, penned by the illustrious mike mearls.  This describes the crimson legion, a sect of knights dedicated to restoring bael turath to its former glory, and who use longstanding pacts with the devils to siphon their own power and exact vengeance upon them for allowing bael turath to fall.  Feats allow you to do some great things like use d10s for your curse damage vs. someone both marked and cursed by you, or +2 damage with any paladin power against anyone cursed by you.  The end result is a fairly potent striker that can "off tank" by peeling away a single target.  The high con means you're in no danger even if you don't take hybrid armor, but if you want to really get in there and be a defender, that's your only option.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jun 19, 2011)

half orc ranger/ rogue whose only standard actions are at-wills.  Every encounter or daily is an immediate, minor, free or opportunity action.  Designed to get both a ranger power and a rogue power to hit every turn, triggering both sneak attack and quarry damage.  The recent update to sneak damage allowing it to be scored once per turn rather than once per round has made this build less necessary (a 100% rogue can now double-dip striker bonus damage).

This character (Chizz) is linked to in my sig.


----------



## Dannager (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know if it's _surprisingly_ effective, since it's pretty obvious from the get-go that this is a solid combo, but I put together an Avenger/Invoker hybrid with Paladin multiclass that basically keeps vulnerable 20 (or higher) radiant on every enemy for the whole fight, deals thousands of points of radiant damage every round, and keeps himself and his allies fully healed and free of debilitating conditions at the same time.

It's pretty okay.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Jun 19, 2011)

Fighter/Rogue with Tempest Talent and short sword and dagger.  Pretty much dex-only, with the fighter daily being Rain of Steel and the encounter adding dex to your to hit as a rider.

Anything/Warlord.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 19, 2011)

I haven't played him but my Warforged Warden/Warlord with Warlock multi-class looks like actually a decent defender.  Okay so the warlock feat is just unnecessary.  The Warsoulblade (component-weapon) is a necessity.


----------



## Mengu (Jun 19, 2011)

I find any melee|range combo to be pretty good for contributing in the most effective way to any encounter. Monk|Ranger for instance is a very versatile combo. Paladin|Warlock, Battlemind|Warlock, Paladin|Sorcerer, Swordmage|Wizard and the like are probably obvious combos, but I particularly like their flexibility.

Being a hybrid is a slow career though. The flexibility and tricks do come at a somewhat hefty cost.


----------



## Mummolus (Jun 19, 2011)

Had a player in my group who tried an Avenger/Shaman combo... It didn't quite work, but every so often seemed like it might. Could be worth looking at, with some optimization.


----------



## kristoaster (Jun 20, 2011)

Fighter-ranger, with the tempest fighter ability and two off-hand defensive weapons (double sword or two gauntlet axes from dark sun). Ideal!


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a charecter that was a genesia (sic) ranger-wizard. High Str Int combo worked _surprisingly_ well. Very versatile, subbing as both melee and wizard back up (I still remember 1 stinking cloud in particular). Little low on HP though.


----------



## MrMyth (Jun 20, 2011)

Going with the earlier mentioned Paladin/Warlock combos, I had a similar character (Paladin of Asmodeous, rawr!) who was basically all about putting the opponent in a lose-lose situation via Hellish Rebuke and Divine Challenge. Attack me? Take some damage. Attack someone else? Take more damage!

Add in Battle Awareness to punish them even more if they attack others, while also picking up Strikebacks to punish them even more if they attack you, and it gets even better. Is it more effective than a striker who just unleashes a ton of damage on the enemy up-front? Maybe not - but it can be quite a bit of fun to play.


----------



## Herschel (Jun 20, 2011)

Assault Swordmage/Barbarian (Genasi) is a very workable combo. Having Curtain of Steel, Dimensional Vortex and Strikebacks as well as a Fullblade worked pretty nicely for forcing tough choices on an enemy. Throw in the Freedom Fighter Paragon Path via Warlord Multiclass and shenanigans abound.


----------



## Gorgoroth (Jun 20, 2011)

*Db*

Ranger | Warlord hybrid, similar to the others here in that I have all immediate action attacks and use Twin Strike every round, except with a twist. I put 18 str and 16 dex and stay in hide armor. I have plenty good enough healing with my warlord powers, as well as really beneficial powers to focus fire on the enemies. E.g. my level 5 daily is the one where, hit or miss, you grant a free action to an adjacent ally for the rest of the encounter, on a ranged attack. So I pop that daily, let the rogue and the warden flank the enemy, and grant them a ton of attacks with twin strike using my bow and action points. My level 9 daily is attacks on the run, which is good melee or ranged, and instead of taking weapon focus, I used hybrid talent for prime shot / prime punisher / called shot so I get bonuses on all my attacks, melee or ranged. This, also with the fact that I can use +1 arrows to grant my allies bonuses to hit, or slow the enemy, or whatever comes to mind. My level 7 warlord encounter power is Join the Crowd, which will be retrained to offhand strike at level 13 to be swapped out for the better ranger minor attack, whilst retaining Join the Crowd as a Reserve Maneuver. So, I have an insane amount of immediate action attacks, healing, granted attacks, etc. I believe it's more fun and versatile than most rangers who focus on melee or ranged attacks, especially since I will be in the air quite often, beyond the reach of most enemies while still hurting them plenty.

This is, of course, notwithstanding the fact that I will be the only character with a permanent fly speed of 9 at level 16, and one encounter a day, a speed of 13. I have tons of ways of shift into and out of situations.

so far I'm having a lot of fun with it. He's basically Batman (stealth, acrobatics, intimidate, athletics), great str and dex, toughness, versatile, highly mobile, lightly armored warrior.


----------



## DarkLord Of DForce (Jun 20, 2011)

Dannager said:


> I don't know if it's _surprisingly_ effective, since it's pretty obvious from the get-go that this is a solid combo, but I put together an Avenger/Invoker hybrid with Paladin multiclass that basically keeps vulnerable 20 (or higher) radiant on every enemy for the whole fight, deals thousands of points of radiant damage every round, and keeps himself and his allies fully healed and free of debilitating conditions at the same time.
> 
> It's pretty okay.





Thousands of points of Radiant damage every round - sounds awesome. Can you post that build?

Thanks.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 21, 2011)

MrMyth said:
			
		

> Going with the earlier mentioned Paladin/Warlock combos, I had a similar character (Paladin of Asmodeous, rawr!) who was basically all about putting the opponent in a lose-lose situation via Hellish Rebuke and Divine Challenge. Attack me? Take some damage. Attack someone else? Take more damage!
> 
> Add in Battle Awareness to punish them even more if they attack others, while also picking up Strikebacks to punish them even more if they attack you, and it gets even better. Is it more effective than a striker who just unleashes a ton of damage on the enemy up-front? Maybe not - but it can be quite a bit of fun to play.




I can't hit you with XP, but that is _hilarious_. I love the idea of giving the enemy that loose-loose situation, where, no matter what they do, they're boned. And combining Paladin with Warlock _screams_ some interesting character conflict. 



			
				kristoaster said:
			
		

> Fighter-ranger, with the tempest fighter ability and two off-hand defensive weapons (double sword or two gauntlet axes from dark sun). Ideal!




I did give you XP, but I'm whipping up a thri-kreen fighter/ranger now, and part of me wonders how many attacks I can get out of the dude. I was looking at the grapple-fighter, too, since keeping an arm free is actually crazy easy for a thri-kreen.


----------



## Dannager (Jun 21, 2011)

DarkLord Of DForce said:


> Thousands of points of Radiant damage every round - sounds awesome. Can you post that build?
> 
> Thanks.




Sure.

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Human, Invoker/Avenger, Morninglord, Revered One
Covenant Manifestation Option: Manifestation of Preservation
Hybrid Invoker Option: Hybrid Invoker Fortitude
Hybrid Avenger Option: Hybrid Avenger Fortitude
Hybrid Talent Option: Channel Divinity (Hybrid Invoker)
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Human Power Selection Option: Bonus At-Will Power

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 12, CON 15, DEX 12, INT 24, WIS 26, CHA 11

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 10, INT 16, WIS 16, CHA 9


AC: 40 Fort: 35 Ref: 38 Will: 39
HP: 172 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 43

TRAINED SKILLS
History +27, Insight +28, Intimidate +20, Perception +28, Religion +27

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +16, Arcana +22, Athletics +16, Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Dungeoneering +23, Endurance +17, Heal +23, Nature +23, Stealth +16, Streetwise +15, Thievery +16

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Avenger Feature: Oath of Enmity
Covenant of Preservation  Power: Preserver's Rebuke
Feat Power: Oath of Urgency
Paladin Feature: Virtue's Touch
: Refire the Forge Attack
Feat Power: Kord's Favor
Feat Power: Raven Queen's Blessing
Feat Power: Amoth's Grace
Feat Power: Berronar's Salve
Avenger Attack 1: Avenging Shackles
Invoker Attack 1: Hand of Radiance
Avenger Attack 1: Bond of Retribution
Invoker Utility 2: Altar of Confinement
Avenger Utility 6: Oath of Enduring Wrath
Invoker Utility 10: Angelic Messenger
Morninglord Attack 11: Pure Glow
Morninglord Utility 12: Rising Sun
Invoker Attack 15: Mark of Anathema
Avenger Utility 16: Refire the Forge
Invoker Attack 17: Astral Dust
Morninglord Attack 20: Lance of Dawn
Invoker Utility 22: Invoke Heroism
Invoker Attack 23: Cascade of Five Suns
Invoker Attack 25: Eye of the Sun
Revered One Utility 26: Serene Protection
Avenger Attack 27: Brilliant Halo
Avenger Attack 29: Temple of Resolution

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent
Level 2: Oath of Urgency
Level 8: Soldier of Virtue
Level 11: Untiring Virtue
Level 12: Versatile Expertise
Level 14: Mercy's Reward
Level 16: Speaker of the Gods
Level 18: Divine Approval
Level 21: Devastating Invocation
Level 22: Invoker's Aura
Level 24: Divine Mastery
Level 24: Kord's Favor
Level 25: Raven Queen's Blessing
Level 26: Epic Resurgence
Level 26: Amoth's Grace
Level 27: Berronar's Salve
Level 28: Font of Radiance
Level 28: Pious Champion
Level 30: Punishing Radiance

ITEMS
Symbol of the Radiant Flame +6
Holy Gauntlets (epic tier) x1
Ring of the Radiant Storm (paragon tier) x1
Pelor's Sun Blessing (level 23)
Dazzling Glaive +6 x1
Magic Starweave Armor +6 x1
Bands of Equilibrium (paragon tier) x1
Amulet of Double Fortune +5 x1
====== End ======


----------



## MrMyth (Jun 21, 2011)

Another Hybrid I had fun with was a result of my desire to recapture an 'old school' druid. I wanted someone running around, stabbing dudes with scimitars, calling down the lightning, summoning animals, turning into animals, healing allies, etc. 

I ended up with a Hybrid Warden|Druid multiclassed into Shaman, and it turned out not just to be fun, but quite effective. Wisdom primary, Strength secondary meant I had very good defenses via Warden (Hybrid Talent to get the Warden armor proficiencies and use Wis for defense in light armor). Druid powers gave me some versatile ranged nature magic and up close beast form powers. Warden gave me dailies that could buff/transform me for an entire combat, plus the ability to mark enemies. Shaman multiclass feats gave me a companion (spirit) and a 1/encounter heal. 

So I got to be a Jack of All Trades, Master of None. A bit of every role - defender, controller, striker, leader. Very durable, versatile - and flavorful.


----------



## bganon (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't played with it much, but I put together a half-orc sorcerer/monk once.  He took advantage of the quirk that with the Hybrid Sorcerer, you can choose to use Dex for the Sorcerous Power damage bonus even if you take Dragon Soul as your Hybrid Talent.  So while he has decent Strength from the race bonus, it's really a Dex/Cha build.  All the sorc powers are close bursts/blasts, but now with Staff Expertise he could use ranged powers in melee too.  Unarmored Agility is a pretty crucial feat, but after that the defences seemed to come out decent enough.

And an angry unarmored half-orc that leaps in, smacking everyone with his staff and breathing lightning while literally being _on fire_?  Awesome.


----------



## GameDoc (Jun 21, 2011)

With a few exceptions, it sounds like the best hybrids are unified by either role or power source.  Also seems like humans and genasai are leading the pack for races.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 21, 2011)

GameDoc said:


> With a few exceptions, it sounds like the best hybrids are unified by either role or power source.  Also seems like humans and genasai are leading the pack for races.




Actually, I think the distinction is more based on primary and secondary stat match up more than power source or role.  Or taking a keyword/damage type and maxing out on specialization for it from different classes (be it radiant or whatever).


----------



## jbear (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm hesitant to contribute to this thread, as the idea is surprisingly effective hybrids. I'm not sure my hybrid is very surprising. He is a very effective jack-of-all-trades, master of none.

He is a human from the Wolfstone dynasty. He was sent to live with the dwarves that helped defend the Wall and extend their tunnels from their city Forgehome, as a political prisoner sent to strengthen the tender bonds growing between the two peoples. A bastard's fate. He was to learn dwarven rune magic and bring it back to teach his people once he had mastered the art. He never had the chance  to go back as (at least in my back story) his people were anihilated by some unknown force. His Dwarven runemasters sent him away, warning him to hide his past and change his appearance. Feeling abandoned and rejected he become a wanderer, a brawler and a thief rejecting the gods with his tongue but always carrying a deep need to prove himself to Moradin, the god of the dwarves who had raised him. Luck would have it he was able to steal a very valuable tome of dwarven runes. Luck would also have it, that while he read over them and struggled to master them for the hundredth time a portal opened tearing him into a different world and leaving the book behind. He now tries to find a way home, etching the runes he can remember over and over again into his shield and hammer.

So, Solomon Darkruin is a human hybrid fighter l runepriest. It's not a surprising combo; humans are the best hybrid race in my opinion and both fighters and runepriests are strength based. He's only lvl 5 at the moment and probably a bit behind on the treasure curve, but anyway, here is the projection til level 11. What is pretty neat about him is he is a good secondary defender, and leader, and striker, and a decent scout and not a bad thief. Here's the build:

Solomon Darkruin, level 11
Human, Fighter|Runepriest, Hammer of Vengeance (PH3): As A runepriest I get a 1/encounter heal that either boosts all allies in a burst 5 dmg or defense; As a fighter I still have combat challenge, so my mark is very dangerous to ignore when I decide to lay it on. Armour Synergy is near perfect! Hammer of Vengence means, amongst other things, I gain Vengence Runestate, which lets me take a MBA vs an enemy that hits an ally next to me (this is especially good as I work closely in tandem with a Warden who always has everyone marked and hence they always attack him; I can defend even when I'm not marking, and out of turn attacks adds to my strikery-ness  )
Runic Artistry: Wrathful Hammer: When an enemy hits me, my attacks vs that enemy get a +CON dmg bonus til end of nxt turn; Secondary striker begins here.
Hybrid Talent: Fighter Combat Talent
Fighter Combat Talent: Battlerager Vigor (Hybrid): Everytime I hit with a melee or close attack I gain +CON THPs; you can see the synergy with Wrathful Hammer: Hit me, I hit you back harder, and even if you hit me, I'm not going to feel it.
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power: Of course! Both Fighters and Runepriests have good at wills, so having 3 is awesome
Background: Last of the Breed (Last of the Breed Benefit): +1 Endurance +1 Perception; fits backstory

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 21, Con 19, Dex 13, Int 11, Wis 13, Cha 9.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.


AC: 23 Fort: 23 Reflex: 18 Will: 19
HP: 82 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 20

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +12, Thievery +11, Endurance +16, Athletics +17, Intimidate +9: He can spot traps, shut them down, he can steal, break in, break out, he's hardy as a dwarf, can jump, climb and swim, and he can even articulate quite well when it comes to threats! Not the ultimate skill monkey, but he can participate in all elements of the game, in and out of combat.

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +5, Bluff +4, Diplomacy +4, Dungeoneering +6, Heal +6, History +5, Insight +6, Nature +6, Religion +5, Stealth +6, Streetwise +4

FEATS
Human: Weapon Proficiency (Craghammer): Feels dwarven, and it's a damn good one handed weapon
Level 1: Hybrid Talent: See above
Level 2: Bludgeon Expertise: Hammer Hybrid Fighters need this accuracy boost. The best plans go to waste if you can't hit anything; It also improves all his Pushes by 1
Level 4: Wolfstone Heritage: Fits Backstory for flavour goodness; Boosts Athletics and gives a pretty awesome daily stance power that means I can't be pushed around (like a dwarf) and when I'm bloodied I gain resist 5 to all dmg! That is a cool feat!
Level 6: Berserker's Fury: +2 dmg for one entire combat, nice on my multi target attacks! Plus I really wanted to train in Intimidate, so I could back up my big mouth really. Plus it fits my backstory so all good.
Level 8: Mark of Warding: Runepriests can dish out some neat defensive bonuses. his makes them even neater. And when I do Mark, because the Warden is dealing with 3 or 4 and so I have to go and pull the other two off the Wizard, this makes my Mark pretty hard to ignore.
Level 10: Hammering Iron: My OAtks Push 1, with Bludgeon expertise this becomes Push 2
Level 11: Hammer Shock: My melee basic attacks gain the rattling keyword, meaning my charges are especially nasty, as are my OAtks (see above) and my Warlord will like to choose me when giving out his commands!

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Tide of Iron: Great repositioning attack, especially with Bludgeon expertise; great for getting enemies out of my way so I can use an AP and get over to where I need to be on the battlefield with a charge. Also set up flanks, free blocked bridges, corridors etc.
Hybrid at-will 1: Word of Diminishment: I can boost my whole teams damage, great for bosses, elites and solos, or reduce someones damge if I'm getting rained on. Great versatility
Hybrid at-will 1: Brash Strike: +2 Atk and + CON dmg! Sweet! And all I do is give CAdv... which means I'll get my Wrathful Hammer dmg if he hits me! C'mon !!! Hit me!!! The +2 makes this really accurate which is awesome!
Hybrid encounter 1: Flames of Purity: Blast 3 weapon Attack! Hehehe, some secondary controller action with that minion control! Plus it either gives a little surgeless healing or a dmg bonus to all allies in blast
Hybrid daily 1: Rune of the Undeniable Dawn: Wow! This power is really cool! Burst 3  ally friendly weapon attack and it creates a zone that lasts all encounter. All allies have +2 defenses while in zone. +3 with mark of warding. My warden loves this power!!!
Hybrid utility 2: Shield of Sacrifice: Daily two target heal. Nice in case of emegency
Hybrid encounter 3: Shield Edge Block: Interrupt -4 on attack, usually negates, and gets to attack back. Sweet for when my mark decides to hit me and i don't want him to. This class is very survivable!
Hybrid daily 5: Rain of Steel: Say hello to the striker in me! All encounter long stance that smashes anyone who starts their turn next to me! Oh boy do I love getting into the middle, droppin Rune of Undeniable Dawn with this puppy on!
Hybrid utility 6: Mighty Sprint: Sometimes you need to be somewhere!
Hybrid encounter 7: Come and Get It: Does this need any explanation?
Hybrid daily 9: Rune of Boundless Fury: Good fighter choices, but flavourwise I preferd to know more runes. And this one is a goody. I begin to dish out MBAs to my allies!
Hybrid utility 10: Shield Deflection: If you have a shield may as well be able to do cool things with it, aye?

ITEMS
Scale Armor, Javelin, Thieves' Tools, Backpack (empty), Torch (10), Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch (empty), Dwarven Scale Armor +1: Of course!, Avalanche Hammer Craghammer +1: Some puch into my charge!, Fighting Shield Light Shield (heroic tier), Spidersilk Mantle +1: To climb the unclimbable, Giantkind Gloves (heroic tier): Makes for a decent damage RBA, making those Javelins up there a lot more dangerous


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 22, 2011)

GameDoc said:
			
		

> Actually, I think the distinction is more based on primary and secondary stat match up more than power source or role.




That seems pretty true to me! As long as you still only have one or two ability scores to key attacks off of, you can do pretty nicely. The fact that most most Divine classes favor Wis and Cha, or that most Primal classes favor Wis and Con, kind of lead to an apparent power-source match-up. Role is kind of key if you hope to be the party's sole filler of that role, but some hybrid abilities almost do it right out of the gate, and some roles are more key than others. A party who has no pure striker or defender but has a striker hybrid or defender might still do OK. A party that has no pure leader, but has a leader hybrid? That's a little iffier. But really only a little, especially if you choose powers that grant healing surges or HP or big defensive buffs.


----------



## Destil (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a human bard rogue who does full-on paragon multiclassing into sorcerer (for the feat to add Dex to damage with arcane powers). Using a rapier and having an even split of bard/rogue/sorcerer powers he's both versatile and stylish and dabbles a bit in every roll aside from defender. Still haven't gotten a chance to play him, though.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

GameDoc said:


> With a few exceptions, it sounds like the best hybrids are unified by either role or power source. Also seems like humans and genasai are leading the pack for races.




Nah.  They're unified by stat.  But stats and sources overlap; most divine and primal characters are Wis-based, all Int-based characters are Arcane or Psi.  This is about _surprisingly effective_ hybrids; I don't think anyone finds Warlock|Paladin or Swordmage|Wizard surprisingly effective any more.  And being entirely stat-neutral, Lazy Warlord hybrids with _anything_.

IMO double-striker is seldom the way to go as you can't use your bonus damage features twice at once* (and can't use Sneak Attack with superior crossbows or greatbows).  Rogue|Ranger in specific I consider highly overrated as the only reason you are outdamaging a straight twin-striking ranger is a level 7 encounter power that allows you to use a crossbow attack as a minor action.  (You can't even use Sneak Attack on your action point if you want to use a superior bow/crossbow).  On the other hand, Ranger|Lazy Warlord is gold.  You get just about all the twin-striking goodness of the Ranger, interrupt powers (including Powerful Warning from the Warlord) and some healing essentially for free.  Strikers and Controllers are mostly about their lead attack powers whereas Defenders and Leaders are as much about their other actions and so don't get in each others way so much.

* Assuming they fix the hybrid Executioner Assassin.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm playing around with an Avenger/Monk hybrid that truly looks frightening. Still tweaking it, though.


----------



## Herschel (Jun 23, 2011)

A Genasi Infernal Pact Warlock/Shielding Swordmage works well in theory, but the party around it has certain requirements to work optimally so I'm not sure it quite qualifies as surprisingly effective, probably more situationally effective.


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 23, 2011)

Neonchameleon said:


> Rogue|Ranger in specific I consider highly overrated as the only reason you are outdamaging a straight twin-striking ranger is a level 7 encounter power that allows you to use a crossbow attack as a minor action.




What?

Melee rogue|ranger can get 3 minor action encounter attacks by 7th level. That means for 3 rounds straight, it can get both quarry and sneak attack in the same round.

Offhand Strike, Ruffling Sting, Low Slash.

...


I'm currently looking at Executioner|Rogue/Warlock for a few reasons:

Cunning Sneak + Shadow Walk = permanent hiding.
1-round Nova: Assassin Strike + Quick Lunge followed by a Low slash. Not sure if blowing all the 'encounter' juice in one turn is worth it though.

*edit: Dan'L caught my typo. Hybrid rogue|rangers can have all of their encounter powers be minor action attacks.


----------



## Dan'L (Jun 23, 2011)

interwyrm said:


> Melee rogue|ranger can get 3 minor action encounter attacks by 3rd level. That means for 3 rounds straight, it can get both quarry and sneak attack in the same round.
> 
> Offhand Strike, Ruffling Sting, Low Slash.




Minor correction: A level 3 character can only have access to two class-based encounter attacks during an encounter, so there is no easy way to have a level 3 rogue|ranger will have more than two of these.  In fact, given the rules of hybrid characters, they would need to be Off-Hand Strike & Low Slash.

-Dan'L


----------



## CoarseDragon (Jun 23, 2011)

Here my level 8 Druid/Monk...

== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ==
Rolen - Copy (2), level 8
Elf, Monk/Druid
Monastic Tradition (Hybrid) Option: Centered Breath (Hybrid)
Hybrid Monk Option: Hybrid Monk Fortitude
Hybrid Druid Option: Hybrid Druid Reflex
World Walker (+2 to Nature)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 20, INT 11, WIS 20, CHA 8

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 16, INT 11, WIS 16, CHA 8


AC: 23 Fort: 18 Ref: 22 Will: 21
HP: 65 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 16

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +20, Perception +18, Religion +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Arcana +4, Athletics +4, Bluff +3, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +5, Heal +9, History +4, Insight +9, Intimidate +3, Stealth +9, Streetwise +3, Thievery +9

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Elf Racial Power: Elven Accuracy
Monk Feature: Centered Flurry of Blows
Druid Feature: Wild Shape
Monk Attack 1: Steel Wind
Druid Attack 1: Pounce
Druid Attack 1: Call Forth the Spirit Pack
Monk Attack 1: Stunning Palm
Druid Utility 2: All-Encompassing Nature
Monk Attack 3: Twin Thunders
Druid Attack 5: Form of the Primeval Spider
Monk Utility 6: Purifying Meditation
Monk Attack 7: Grasping Tide

FEATS
Level 1: Superior Implement Training (Accurate ki focus)
Level 2: Wasteland Wanderer
Level 4: Unarmored Agility
Level 6: Quick Draw
Level 8: Toughness

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit
Longbow
Sunrod
Flint and Steel
Belt Pouch (empty)
Candle
Everburning Torch
Fine Clothing
Flask (empty)
Stanching Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +2 x1
Vistani Eye Amulet +2 x1
Cobra Strike Accurate ki focus +1
== End ==


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 27, 2011)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Warren, level 11  Warforged, Warlord|Warden, Warforged Juggernaut

[sblock]
Warlord Leadership: Battlefront Leader (Hybrid)
Hybrid Warlord: Hybrid Warlord Will
Hybrid Warden: Hybrid Warden Will
Hybrid Talent: Font of Life
Background: Ward of the Temple (+2 to Religion)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 22, Con 15, Dex 9, Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 10, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 15.


AC: 27 Fort: 23 Reflex: 21 Will: 23
HP: 89 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 22

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +12, Nature +10, History +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Religion +9 

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent - Font of Life
Level 2: Sudden Roots
Level 4: Warforged Tactics
Level 6: Armor Proficiency: Chainmail
Level 8: Armored Warlord
Level 10: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)
Level 11: Fight On

POWERS
Hybrid at-will 1: Weight of Earth
Hybrid at-will 1: Wolf Pack Tactics
Hybrid encounter 1: Grasping Winds
Hybrid daily 1: Pin the Foe
Hybrid utility 2: Shake It Off
Hybrid encounter 3: Deadly Distraction
Hybrid daily 5: Thunder Step
Hybrid utility 6: Treacherous Ice
Hybrid encounter 7: Join the Crowd
Hybrid daily 9: Form of the Oak Sentinel
Hybrid utility 10: Strength of Conviction

ITEMS
Warsoul Warhammer +3, Healer's Shield Heavy Shield (heroic tier), Collar of Recovery +2, Veteran's Drakescale Armor +2
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]
apparently i did drop the multiclass feat.
Did I forget to credit someone here with this concept? stealing the rough idea from the boards and fleshing it out is just the sort of thing I would do.


----------



## Nullzone (Jun 27, 2011)

bganon said:


> I haven't played with it much, but I put together a half-orc sorcerer/monk once.  He took advantage of the quirk that with the Hybrid Sorcerer, you can choose to use Dex for the Sorcerous Power damage bonus even if you take Dragon Soul as your Hybrid Talent.  So while he has decent Strength from the race bonus, it's really a Dex/Cha build.  All the sorc powers are close bursts/blasts, but now with Staff Expertise he could use ranged powers in melee too.  Unarmored Agility is a pretty crucial feat, but after that the defences seemed to come out decent enough.
> 
> And an angry unarmored half-orc that leaps in, smacking everyone with his staff and breathing lightning while literally being _on fire_?  Awesome.




Sounds a bit like the elemental Benders from Avatar:TLA 

Care to share it?


----------



## Pheonix0114 (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess it might not be exciting, but you can build a Swordmage|Avenger hybrid that has 34 AC by level 12, which is 4 more than a paladin or standard swordmage. It does require paragon hybrid, unarmed agility, improved warding, and greater armor of faith though....

But! You can zip around the battlefield and bash people in the face with your bastard sword almost ad nauseum if you take out things that target NADs first.


----------



## Calzone (Jul 7, 2011)

On a whim I rolled a Rogue|Druid, and I must say it is surprisingly fun to play.  Play as a human for the extra at-will and feat, which help the build come together faster.

Take primal predator for extra movement and supplemental feats to improve your charge abilities, and make sure you have pounce. Take the wildshape feat that allows you to shift when going in and out of your wild form.

As a rogue, build for high damage and reaction/interrupts, without worrying about combat advantage too much.

Supplement as desired with a couple of druid swarm abilities to grant more mobility and AoE combat advantage/control.

The result?

Charge into combat as a swarm of rats, pouncing on enemies to gain combat advantage, or spreading out in a burst for AoE combat advantage. On your next turn, shift into rogue mode, do some damage, and back off. Next turn, shift into wildshape, moving away from engaging enemies, and repeat as above.

You do less damage than a full rogue since you aren't sneak attacking every turn, but you can get some pretty good charge bonuses, and you can also debuff entire groups of enemies with swarm druid abilities. You are also very hard to pin down.

Also, it's very cool to imagine a horde of rats swarming over an enemy, only to form into a shadowy figure that drives a dagger into his back.


----------

